# starting a clothing line need a manufacturer



## Angryco (Dec 6, 2012)

I am starting a clothing line. My company is Angry Couture which is a clothing line influence by Kidrobot, Diamond Supply co, and the Hundreds. Through Angry Couture I try to embody the styles of urban streetwear which is a mixture of hip-hop, skate, surf, and vintage hipster couture. Angry Couture’s target audience are free thinking, fashion forward individual who are not afraid to live life and play by their own rules. I am contacting you because I'm am looking for a manufacturer that prints custom shirts and does custom woven labels for our shirt also we need a manufacturer that will produce our hats, jackets and accessory with a professorial feel to them such as custom hang tags on the hats and custom tags/labels and patches on the jackets. Also I would like to know if you offer 3D embroidery on hats and if you offer Costume bills for snap backs/strap backs such as suede, corduroy, and twill. If so I would like to send over some of my designs and get a quote. Thank you so much for your time and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

You should probably post this in the Classifieds section. You will get a better response. You should also give a little more info like a website, your location and/or an email to contact you.


----------

